
René Auberjonois, actor featured in ‘Star Trek’ and Altman films, dies at 79 - shrthnd
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/rene-auberjonois-actor-featured-in-star-trek-and-altman-films-dies-at-79/2019/12/08/3f59c822-1a0d-11ea-b4c1-fd0d91b60d9e_story.html
======
thanatos519
It's all about Benson for me.

